# Virginia Beach Fishing Pier



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Banged up the blues today, smallest was 16-17 inches. Few up to twenty, and a 26.5" to finish the day off with.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

its ON!!!!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very Nice! Thanks for the report


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Nice chopper! Thanks for the report.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Nice catch im gonna have to get out there I'm ready for the summer time fishing


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch! Gotcha plugs?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Puttin that place on my list to fish this summer.....


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Caught the smaller ones on gotchas, when the bite slowed up I dropped some blue strips next to the pier and caught the chopper. Too much grass to soak bait for very long in the surf. Plenty of puffers near the end. We're not 24hrs yet, admission is 8 bucks.


----------



## fishinforfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice catch Drew... still cant believe that thing went off after only 2 minutes in the water.


----------

